# The Sterling Knights



## Squared_Away (Nov 3, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in helping start up a new brotherly fraternity. Let me know. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 3, 2013)

If you would like to remain anonymous please pm me. I am serious about the fraternity. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 3, 2013)

Why?


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 4, 2013)

I too would like to know why? By the way your profile says your not a mason? Care to elaborate 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Bro Darren (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm a little lost for words. Why would ANYONE want to join some new fraternity that has no meaning?? 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> I'm a little lost for words. Why would ANYONE want to join some new fraternity that has no meaning??
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



What does me not being a Mason have to do with it?  I have petitioned. And it's not a Masonic fraternity?  And have no meaning? Who said it didn't have any meaning?


~Open Minded~


----------



## JJones (Nov 4, 2013)

D4rr3n said:


> I'm a little lost for words. Why would ANYONE want to join some new fraternity that has no meaning??
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Fraternities used to be all the rage.

I'd politely suggest that you might provide more info upfront if you want much of a response.  What is the purpose of your new fraternity?  What are it's goals?  How does it go about them?  What's good about it? etc.


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 4, 2013)

Were are you along the petitioner process? Have they voted. I just want details to better understand why? no harm done. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

I believe they vote either this week or in 2 weeks


~Open Minded~


----------



## BroBook (Nov 4, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> Would anyone be interested in helping start up a new brotherly fraternity. Let me know.
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



Freemasonry is it!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

There is no Masonic relations


~Open Minded~


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Nov 4, 2013)

What is the point of it? What's it going to consist of? 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

SeattleMason0613 said:


> What is the point of it? What's it going to consist of?
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



It's going to be a patriotic fraternity. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

Similar to Sons of Liberty or Improved Order of Red Men. Not Masonic at all. Not illegal. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## andrew626 (Nov 4, 2013)

My Freemasonry

Ugh uh ....next


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## andrew626 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry if it offended you, not my intentions..I cant find a masonic connection to the sterling knights.practice what you preach

My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

There is no Masonic connection 


~Open Minded~


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

It will not be called The Sterling Knights. New thread.  


~Open Minded~


----------



## Chaz (Nov 4, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> It's going to be a patriotic fraternity.
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



Just the title "patriotic fraternity" could put you on federal watch lists and make others skeptical in this day and age. Now a small local group or Internet discussion group on subjects such as the constitution, founding fathers, states rights or government history would be beneficial but there's already tons of groups with that same agenda, why start a new fraternity?


My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away (Nov 4, 2013)

Because them groups haven't gone anywhere or done anything. We want to change that. Being on a watch list is fine with me. That means we're doing our job. 


~Open Minded~


----------



## BroBook (Nov 4, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> Because them groups haven't gone anywhere or done anything. We want to change that. Being on a watch list is fine with me. That means we're doing our job.
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



What would be the membership requirements !


My Freemasonry


----------



## Chaz (Nov 4, 2013)

Squared_Away said:


> Because them groups haven't gone anywhere or done anything. We want to change that. Being on a watch list is fine with me. That means we're doing our job.
> 
> 
> ~Open Minded~



Hahaha I can't disagree with any of that. Most of the groups that I'm aware of personally are in the stages of educating the masses and I guess a general awakening, if you will, to the realities of "the state of our society". 


My Freemasonry


----------

